# Kz Offers Rooftop Patio Option On Inferno Surv



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

KZRV LLC has added a "Quarter Deck" option to its four Inferno fifth-wheel SURV floorplans that turns the area over the garage into a recessed rooftop patio. "A section of the roof slides forward manually and exposes what would be the bedroom loft area in other floorplans," said Brian Donat, KZRV product designer for the Shipshewana, Ind., manufacturer. "Basically it's built in." The patio drops 2 1/2 feet from the roof line with primary access through a garage staircase. The 48-square-foot patio area is equipped with an L-shaped marine-grade vinyl dinette, speakers, accent lighting, 110-volt electricity and cable. With the sprayed-on liner, the area can be used for storage when traveling. The "Quarter Deck" option runs $6,500 on the $63,000-base MSRP Inferno, available in four 35- to 42-foot triple-slideout floorplans.

Click for pic


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats neat if your into the motorcross or nascar I suppose. At that price whats another 6300$.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

At first look, I thought maybe you could plug up the stairwell and have your own kiddy pool.. lol

Yea something different.

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you get your choice of color?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Do you get your choice of color?


Right...custom paint job to match your team/drivers colors!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They had one of these featured at the Valley Forge RV Show...............

At 42 foot long, I was wondering where the heck you could go camping with it!!??

I liked the light up front cap and the LED backlit cabinets.

Steve


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I was just looking at observation desk options the other night as we're talking about camping the infield at Michigan International Speedway this year. From my research, a lot of people who has done aftermarket has gone to Trickfab.com. $2500 installed!

Here's a link with screenshots


----------

